
Google faces renewed protests and criticism over China search project - EndXA
https://theintercept.com/2019/01/18/google-dragonfly-project-protests/
======
londons_explore
The project is already dead. The protests now are about the fact the CEO won't
rule out ever doing search in China.

All the while, Microsoft has had censored bing search in China.

